# Apache 2.2.3 + PHP4 (+ PHP6)



## fanste (30. September 2006)

Hi,

ich bin momentan dabei, bei mir meine Testumgebung neu aufzubauen. Ich bin schon soweit:
- Apache 2.2.3 [läuft]
- PHP 4.4.5 [läuft nicht] (4.4.4 auch nicht)
- PHP 5.2.0RC5-dev [läuft]
- PHP 6.0.0-dev [läuft nicht]
- MySql 4.2.1  [läuft]

Das PHP4 nicht läuft, könnte daran liegen, dass keine passende dll für den Apache vorhanden ist. Bei PHP 5 und 6 gibt es jeweils eine php*apache2_2.dll. Bei PHP4 nicht.

Bei PHP6 bekomme ich den Fehler:

```
Can't locate API module structure 'php6_module' in file 'C:/Srver/php6/php6apache2_2.dll': No error.
```
Aufruf:

```
LoadModule php5_module "../php5/php5apache2_2.dll"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php5

LoadModule php6_module "../php6/php6apache2_2.dll"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php6
```
Könnt ihr mir beim Einrichten weiterhelfen? PHP6 ist erstmal nicht so wichtig. Will nur schonmal schauen, was es so kann. PHP4 wäre aber nicht schlecht.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Flex (30. September 2006)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann immer nur ein PHP Modul at once im Apache geladen werden. Die anderen müssen dann als CGI Version eingebunden werden, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher dabei.


----------



## fanste (30. September 2006)

Dann müsste er mir aber PHP4 nehmen, da ich das zuerst einbinde (hier nicht zu sehen). Da kommt aber schon der Fehler, wegen der dll.

Zudem ist das glaube ich egal, wie viele Versionen man verwendet. Es müssen nur die richtigen Endungen zugewiesen werden.


----------



## Flex (30. September 2006)

http://www.serversupportforum.de/fo...zeitig-laufen-lassen.html?highlight=php4+php5

Siehe z. B. hier.
Apache kann anscheinend keine zwei PHP Module laufen lassen, da sie sich gegenseitig stören.
Da in diesem Fall die PHP4 einen Error auswirst, lädt er anscheinend die 5er.

Alternativen:
- Eine als Modul, andere als CGI
- zwei Apacheinstanzen auf verschiedenen Ports
- Wechseln

Wobei ich denke, dass die CGI (oder auch FastCGI) Version die performanteste ist.


----------



## fanste (30. September 2006)

OK, dann kommt aber das nächste Problem. Da steht etwas davon, dass ich eine Version davon selbst compilieren müsste, damit eine unterschiedliche php.ini verwendet wird. Bloß hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das unter Win machen soll.

Mit dem PHP als CGI einrichten werde ich mich jetzt mal beschäftigen.


----------



## Flex (30. September 2006)

Unter Windows ist das soweit ich weiß nicht nötig. 

http://www.ralfeggert.de/2006/09/22/installation-php4-php5-windows-parallel/

Sieht ja relativ einfach aus 

/Nachtrag

Gerade mal getestet und ganz so einfach scheint es nicht zu sein mit der Einbindung von PHP6... Er will noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## fanste (1. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich das so ausprobiere, wie auf dieser Seite beschrieben, erhalte ich "Bad Request". Warum? Liegt es an der Apache-Version?


----------

